
The Limits of Quantum Computers (2008) [pdf] - dtawfik1
http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~robins/The_Limits_of_Quantum_Computers.pdf
======
lisper
Should add a [2008] tag

~~~
placebo
Just wondering, have there been any developments since then that might change
or at least qualify the conclusions of the article?

~~~
lisper
Not that I know of.

